
Publishing with GitHub Pages, now as easy as 1, 2, 3 - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/blog/2289-publishing-with-github-pages-now-as-easy-as-1-2-3
======
timonoko
How the hell do I upload or even make subdirectories? I do not understand.

[https://github.com/timonoko](https://github.com/timonoko)

~~~
timonoko
I found the answer by myself: You can "drag" a directory, but you can not
"select" one. Thus this is not some novel github feature, but a quite obvious
bug.

